# where to buy nunchaku's in toronto ontario?



## wolf30 (Aug 24, 2011)

There isn't much stores around the toronto area that sell martial arts supples but the few that I have visited only seem to carry the crappy rubber plastic nunchaku's https://martialartsdepot.ca/product...=6011&osCsid=3524254f3560fb56a7ce989c017d6fc1. I'm looking for some aluminum or wood nunchaku's. Does anyone know where I can pick up one in the Toronto area?


thx


----------



## frank raud (Aug 24, 2011)

As nunchaku are illegal to possess in Canada, good luck in finding them in a store.


----------



## wolf30 (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you serious? They let people buy guns, knifes, swords but we can't buy nunchakus. What kind of a stupid law is this?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Sep 10, 2011)

They're ridiculously dangerous and easy to conceal. They also have no application for sport/utility/anything other than a weapon.

That said, I have three sets. They're foam wrapped which is what you're stuck with, unfortunately.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 5, 2011)

wolf30 said:


> Are you serious? They let people buy guns, knifes, swords but we can't buy nunchakus. What kind of a stupid law is this?



Unfortunately, it's the law of the land:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080920115844AAqm9MJ

and especially

http://ejmas.com/tin/2004tin/tinart_agnew_0104.html

If you own a pair of "real" nunchaku, you are obligated to bring them down to the police station for proper disposal.  

While rubber or plastic nunchaku are not specifically forbidden, you might still get hassled.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 5, 2011)

Now, for those who aren't prohibited from owning authentic nunchaku, I recommend either Murasaki's wares, or Crane Mountain's.  

http://murasakikobudo.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=41

or

www.crane-mountain.com  (doesn't work too well in Internet Explorer at this time) 

I actually prefer Crane Mountain's, since they have a much greater selection of fine hardwoods, and they really know their stuff.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 5, 2011)

laws are weird things.  I am pretty confident that nunchaku and throwing stars are illegal to own in California (there may be a provision for nunchaku in a martial arts school or tournament).  That being said, I know of many places in San Francisco's Chinatown where you can walk in and buy them openly.  Wooden nunchaku and steel throwing stars.

go figure.


----------

